# Jackboots on Whitehall - animated comedy



## jollyjacktar (16 Mar 2011)

Watched this last night.  Worth it and good for a laugh.

Jackboots on Whitehall (2010)
Animation | Comedy | War   -  8 October 2010 (UK)
   
A satirical alternative history of World War II where the Nazis seize London and England must band together to prevent a full on invasion.
Directors:

Stars:
Ewan McGregor, Timothy Spall, Tom Wilkinson, Rosamund Pike and Richard E. Grant 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0915463/


----------

